# New Top Gear 16th June 8pm



## Derekh929

Just a heads up starts again Sunday 16th June 8pm BBC2

https://m.facebook.com/topgear/

I know there will be haters , but hey it's a car program always good to get some viewing


----------



## Kerr

I didn't expect it to come around this quickly.


----------



## Chris9980

Happy Father's Day from the bbc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Love Top Gear but I'm not so sure about Paddy Mc Guiness co hosting it, I'm not sure he is a good fit, I'll reserve judgement until after the first episode.


----------



## Derekh929

:lol:So if not fans of Paddy it will have to be no Likey no Watchey


----------



## kingswood

just seen them on the one show. not feeling it, 2 people who know nothing about cars. im afraid its been a race to the bottom


----------



## Derekh929

God , don’t write it off yet , we ain’t seen the first episode, no disrespect but I just don’t get all this , knowbody can replace clarkson stuff.
For me grand tour first series was rubbish, although I liked the last series well most of it, also liked top gear, I just don’t know what the BBC can do to get the doughters on board.


----------



## Taxboy

Derekh929 said:


> God , don't write it off yet , we ain't seen the first episode, no disrespect but I just don't get all this , knowbody can replace clarkson stuff.
> For me grand tour first series was rubbish, although I liked the last series well most of it, also liked top gear, I just don't know what the BBC can do to get the doughters on board.


You're correct that we should watch before writing it off. However all TV programmes have a life span IMO and I wonder if TG has gone on for too long.

Perhaps it's time for the BBC to start with a blank sheet of paper for a new programme rather than trying to work with an existing format ?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Taxboy said:


> You're correct that we should watch before writing it off. However all TV programmes have a life span IMO and I wonder if TG has gone on for too long.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for the BBC to start with a blank sheet of paper for a new programme rather than trying to work with an existing format ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Yes I totally agree , but they are to cautious to do this imho encase they alienate anymore viewers, for me they did change some stuff but agree new format would be my choice, with great car footage while in action not just on track:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Taxboy said:


> You're correct that we should watch before writing it off. However all TV programmes have a life span IMO and I wonder if TG has gone on for too long.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for the BBC to start with a blank sheet of paper for a new programme rather than trying to work with an existing format ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed, if they do have a lifespan let them get rid of East Enders first, then other stations will follow suit and disgard Corrie and Emerdale.


----------



## DLGWRX02

DLGWRX02 said:


> Fingers crossed, if they do have a lifespan let them get rid of East Enders first, then other stations will follow suit and disgard Corrie and Emerdale.


Actually thinking if it, that's 90 mins of a day my wife's not moaning at me. In fact she's saying nothing at all..lol.

We must keep, and increase them to 1 hour programs.


----------



## Deano9

Apparently the three guys have a really good rapport. Supposedly the studio audience were in stitches when they was recording it.
Aslo they visited my home town and turned the town centre into a race track, so I'm looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## Derekh929

*Ford Vs Ferrari*

At least some are looking forward to it, and its just not only me that like silly car stuff as well as proper car reviews


----------



## TonyHill

Woohooo, I can't wait! Oh hang on.....I can actually :tumbleweed:


----------



## Philb1965

Can’t wait for it. It’s obvious these guys have chemistry and I like my car reviews to be fun rather than factual. Bring it on!


----------



## Kerr

Thread bump for a reminder. Not long to go now.


----------



## Deano9

Yep. Think tonight's episode is the one where they came to my home town.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Hopefully I will like the new folk!


----------



## Derekh929

Great start really enjoyed that, the bit in quarry brought back great memories racing about in the quarry with old bangers for fun from many years before driving age was brilliant fun.
Oh the new 488 track time:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## The Cueball

Deano9 said:


> Yep. Think tonight's episode is the one where they came to my home town.


do you live in Ethiopia??

:doublesho


----------



## Kerr

I thought it was pretty good too. A few good laughs and the hour went by fast.

I've got to listen a bit more carefully. I'm surprised at some of the language used before the watershed.


----------



## uruk hai

I enjoyed that, thought it was a good start !


----------



## Andyblue

Well, surprised pleased as really enjoyed it - as first episode goes, great start and really good to see they’re not really taking themselves seriously. 

Also, seemed significantly less scripted / less obviously so...


----------



## Deano9

The Cueball said:


> do you live in Ethiopia??
> 
> :doublesho


Err not quite!
I think our local paper got ahead of themselves!
But here's a couple of pics from when they came to town.
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Yes gutter press more fake news nothing worse, you need to boycott any future paper purchases
At least you still have public toilets in your town all be it seems just brought in for visit of top gear, as porti looooooooos


----------



## SunnyBoi

Loved the new episode and they genuinely have good chemistry. Only complaint was that we didnt get to see the Stig in action for the ferrari and mclaren.


----------



## Cookies

Just getting into it now, but enjoying it so far!! 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano9

It is definitely a massive improvement. Really enjoyed it. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Excellent start.


----------



## Derek Mc

Pretty decent start but they are constantly up against the ghosts of Top Gear past and that is something I don't think they can ever truly overcome


----------



## bidderman1969

Good chemistry, but too “laddy” at times, but good start from me so far


----------



## IanW555

bidderman1969 said:


> Good chemistry, but too "laddy" at times, but good start from me so far


Yes, that's pretty much what I thought.


----------



## The Cueball

It was a Meh from me...

That Paddy is waaaay too loud and screechy..been hanging about those equally loud and obnoxious females on the island of Fernandos too much... 

The other one is just a t**t...and the "confession/realisation" bit in the car was just cringe AF

Monkey Harris is OK - I guess they are making him the serious car guy..

Copying the old TG will never work - 3 cars cross a desert.. hmmm...  :wall:

Only going to get worse that that rubbish star in the car.... but maybe not... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## GSD

Luke warm from me too I can see Chris becoming the Hamster of this group with all the small and Smurf jokes.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Stig Lap of the Pista is on youtube now


----------



## transtek

It weren't too bad (yep, I'm from the North as well!!), although if the BBC wants to sell it to the colonies, they will have to include subtitles!


----------



## GP Punto

transtek said:


> It weren't too bad (yep, I'm from the North as well!!), although if the BBC wants to sell it to the colonies, they will have to include subtitles!


Also from the north so I can agree its a good idea about the subtitles, I had to turn up the volume to understand Chris Harris.


----------



## SBM

I am not a fan of Paddy, so watched this with a bias of I will not enjoy it. I thought it was pretty good and I was pleasantly surprised! The personalities seem to work (early days and all that) there is room for improvement, but its the best TG I have seen since the demise of JC,RH and JM

Nice one TG! :thumb:
SBM


----------



## andy665

Liked it - clearly decent chemistry between the 3 of them and liked the slightly more stripped down feel


----------



## mar00

certainly seem more genuine than any clarkson era stuff and no egos at the moment, hope they have just let them get on with it without too much interference

i think the BBC have asked Freddy to try and tone down his accent and language as he seem to have to think what to say and how to say it occasionally , I'm from the north too ,


----------



## Compo

The laddy all mate's thing appeals to me their enjoying what their doing.

Best presenters since Clarkson and Co left. Dont reckon Paddy and Freddie actually know how to drive yet and their lies the problem. The other problem will be their Technical knowledge.

But its got me watching it again after the Evan's LeBlanc rubbish.


----------



## bidderman1969

but............. how long will they last before one or more decide to leave?


----------



## SBM

bidderman1969 said:


> but............. how long will they last before one or more decide to leave?


It is a thought indeed, but I am hoping that, on here so far the reviews are positive, so if that extrapolates to the wider public (I don't see why not) then hopefully they will stay as they have public approval


----------



## bidderman1969

Wonder what’s happen to Rory


----------



## Derekh929

Oooof that merc was quick:lol:

Well another good entertaining show for me:thumb:

What’s others think I’m enjoying this series so far


----------



## Deano9

Well nice to see them come to town.
Another good show! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Deano9 said:


> Well nice to see them come to town.
> Another good show!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


God that place is dead quiet , has everyone moved out


----------



## Deano9

Derekh929 said:


> God that place is dead quiet , has everyone moved out


No. They wasn't allowed to announce it, so no one knew about it till they was here.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD

Good to see most people like it but I’m decidedly unimpressed with it,I flicked through most of the first 15 minutes and the Danny Boyle part,they seem to be gelling as a team but it’s just 5 out of 10 for me.


----------



## nbray67

I'm liking it a lot.

Paddy just lifts the whole show and genuinely makes me laugh, not something I've done for many a moon with TG.

Freddie does struggle with the presenting side of things and the other 2 are quick enough to point that out to him which is great banter in truth.

Good show and a nice break from the bore that it was previously.


----------



## Kerr

As I've always said about Top Gear and The Grand Tour is the enjoyable episodes are when the guys are having fun. 

The three of them are clearly having fun. Harris looks like he's having a blast and far more up for it than previous.


----------



## Philb1965

Great episode, lots of laughs. Best TG for a few years.


----------



## Kerr

It has got better every week. 

They clearly have fun making it, the studio crowed enjoyed it, the "stars" were enjoying it and it's enjoyable to watch. 

It's working.


----------



## Deano9

Kerr said:


> It has got better every week.
> 
> They clearly have fun making it, the studio crowed enjoyed it, the "stars" were enjoying it and it's enjoyable to watch.
> 
> It's working.


Totally agree.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

I enjoyed that again tonight really good for me:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

If you hadn't enjoyed the last few weeks then move on. 



Leave the internet too. :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> If you hadn't enjoyed the last few weeks then move on.
> 
> Leave the internet too. :lol:


Amen to that:lol:


----------



## Brian1612

First episode I've caught of this new series. Found it pretty decent, can't believe they flipped the bloody motor 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Scripted or not, but the moment that FF splattered that water melon on Chris’s head I nearly wet myself, it was the look on Chris’s face straight afterwards. That was TV gold..lol


----------



## Kerr

DLGWRX02 said:


> Scripted or not, but the moment that FF splattered that water melon on Chris's head I nearly wet myself, it was the look on Chris's face straight afterwards. That was TV gold..lol


I see a lot of people are complaining that Freddie is bullying Chris.

It looks to me as if Chris is on the joke and is having a great time filming with them.


----------



## tosh

Kerr said:


> I see a lot of people are complaining that Freddie is bullying Chris.
> 
> It looks to me as if Chris is on the joke and is having a great time filming with them.


Yeah but the same jokes are wearing a bit thin. I've noticed it, and it's a bit uncomfortable at times.


----------



## GSD

The melon on the head would be classed as assault on the streets. It would make a nice change from knife crime though.


----------



## bidderman1969

id like to see a few different challenges though, a lot seem to be re-hashed from before


----------



## gatecrasher3

Kerr said:


> I see a lot of people are complaining that Freddie is bullying Chris.
> 
> It looks to me as if Chris is on the joke and is having a great time filming with them.


I'm really enjoying this series so far but that thought about bullying Chris did cross my mind as well.


----------



## Kerr

Nobody even mentioned anything about bullying until a few tweets went viral. Then everyone has jumped in all offended once it was pointed out to them. I find it all rather depressing.

Harris has quite clearly stepped up his game over previous series. He's clearly enjoying the filming and is giving the "abuse" back. He even had to tweet yesterday to point out the obvious.



> Need to tell you all that Fred and Paddy are two of the kindest people I've worked with. We're good pals and I've never felt remotely picked-on. I'm small - so what? We all give as good as we get. And who gets to slide the supercars? Me! It's just telly, and I'm loving it.


They are playing characters. It's scripted and they are acting. People don't get all offended watching a soap or comedy show.

Top Gear and The Grand Tour has always been about laddish behaviour. It's always been abusive, embarrassing and The Grand Tour took crudeness to another level.

It's now unacceptable for kids to see two grown men play-acting, but it has been ok to strap dildos to cars at every chance and curse words in every other sentence.

Old Top Gear had homophobic and racist jokes. Even disgusting things like peeing into a shower bag.

A few years ago people were demanding the BBC didn't drop Clarkson from Top Gear after he had been found to be bullying and assaulted a guy. Now we've gone full circle where laddish scripted banter is now not acceptable.


----------



## andy665

Kerr said:


> Nobody even mentioned anything about bullying until a few tweets went viral. Then everyone has jumped in all offended once it was pointed out to them. I find it all rather depressing.
> 
> Harris has quite clearly stepped up his game over previous series. He's clearly enjoying the filming and is giving the "abuse" back. He even had to tweet yesterday to point out the obvious.
> 
> They are playing characters. It's scripted and they are acting. People don't get all offended watching a soap or comedy show.
> 
> Top Gear and The Grand Tour has always been about laddish behaviour. It's always been abusive, embarrassing and The Grand Tour took crudeness to another level.
> 
> It's now unacceptable for kids to see two grown men play-acting, but it has been ok to strap dildos to cars at every chance and curse words in every other sentence.
> 
> Old Top Gear had homophobic and racist jokes. Even disgusting things like peeing into a shower bag.
> 
> A few years ago people were demanding the BBC didn't drop Clarkson from Top Gear after he had been found to be bullying and assaulted a guy. Now we've gone full circle where laddish scripted banter is now not acceptable.


Completely agree, yes it is written to a formula but people should know by now what its going to be like - if the presenters are happy then why should any viewer feel the need to feel that bullying is taking place.

This country has gone mad - if theres nothing to complain about then make something up


----------



## gatecrasher3

Kerr said:


> Nobody even mentioned anything about bullying until a few tweets went viral. Then everyone has jumped in all offended once it was pointed out to them. I find it all rather depressing.


I've not seen tweets or any kind of coverage it was just a wondering I had after a couple of shows.

I have no problem with it in any kind of ridiculous PC, woke, snowflake way of thinking that seems to be in fashion these days.

Just don't want it to become predictable and boring.


----------



## Kerr

One thing it does highlight is the power and influence social media has. I don't think the term fake news could be better used. No wonder so much random nonsense takes off in this country now with so many snowflakes and puppets. 


A lot of people just love to hate Top Gear. I've never quite understood that and why many think they can't watch Top Gear and The Grand Tour. It's like a football rivalry for some. 

Strangely reading through the posts about the people who are deeply offended by the bullying there is plenty of irony. 

They've been the ones who have vocal about their dislike for for the new team on the basis of being Northern lads. Some of the comments are rather insulting. 

So either 

1) They are just going to moan at everything Top Gear does

2) They don't actually grasp their behaviour is effectively bullying.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Its ****e :wave:


----------



## andy665

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Its ****e :wave:


Good job no one is forced to watch it then


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

andy665 said:


> Good job no one is forced to watch it then


I live in hope


----------



## Darlofan

Social media bandwagon is getting ridiculously out of hand now. Few tweets about someone being offended and everyone is suddenly offended too. Few months back it was netting hedges, gone on for yrs and nobody bothered by it, suddenly gets picked up by social media and bang half the population are offended by it.


----------



## Compo

Bloody love it me, same kind of banter me and mates of mine have on track days.

It's not bullying it just 3 bloke having a laugh. Chris to Top Gear is Hammond to Grand Tour but Chris can actually drive Paddy and Freddie well i doubt you'll see them testing the latest super car.


----------



## danwel

Must admit i am liking the new series and the banter so far. Pretty obvious that any type of actual driving reviews will be done by Harris since the other 2 can't really drive lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Much prefer it than Clarkson, never could stand the bloke and boring Captain slow and Hamster. 
Just laughed all the way through and with them being northern as well it’s the first time my wife has actually enjoyed TG in years. 
Win from me.


----------



## bidderman1969

Still think Harris is trying too hard


----------



## Derekh929

I liked it again but not the best so far, the banter is good and it’s funny at times


----------



## youngwangie

Well, I think it's very good. Very light-hearted, Harris is still the Car Guy, The other 2 are the FUN BIT. For Me, it's A-OK


----------



## Boothy

They've gone too far with the banter I think. I really liked the old combo with Matt Le Blanc. Thought they hit the balance really well. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Watched the latest episode today. 

Harris missing made a big hole in the trio. The show does need three people to bounce off each other. 

Tomorrow night is the last episode already.


----------



## Cookies

Tried to watch tonight's episode, but with the tennis running on, the sky planner only recorded 40 minutes of it. 

How the feck did the sky planner not know it was running late. My Dad's VHS recorder used to miss the end of programmes. But this is 2019. You can look at the internet on your phone. Auto correct can be a pain in the arsenal though. 

Rant over. 

Lol

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Cookies said:


> Tried to watch tonight's episode, but with the tennis running on, the sky planner only recorded 40 minutes of it.
> 
> How the feck did the sky planner not know it was running late. My Dad's VHS recorder used to miss the end of programmes. But this is 2019. You can look at the internet on your phone. Auto correct can be a pain in the arsenal though.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think the BBC made a hash of it tonight. They had changed the listing to 8.30pm, and it said the same on my tv schedule, they then cut the women's tennis off without any warning at 8.18pm.

Another episode well worth a watch tonight. It's a shame it was such a short series again. Hopefully this was just a trial to make sure it was going to work.


----------



## Brian1612

Total mess from the BBC. I missed the first 10 minutes of it as like you, was expecting it on at 8.30pm.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

This has to be one of the best ever Top Gear episodes. Wow, just wow!

I didn't even skip the SIARPC, it was that good! Every little bit was just fantastic! Also loved how Paddy shut down all the BMW hate about the Supra and it has to be the best way amongst any car review.

The whole series was amazing too, I just hope they keep this formula going as long as they can.


----------



## bluechimp

I think this has worked great, loved the series, shame it was so short.

I couldn’t stand Chris Evans or Rory Reid, Matt and Chris were funny and good presenters. I like what Top Gear has to offer now, especially with northerners (even if they are from Lancashire).

Although, the swirls on the close up of the Supra were driving me insane, especially on the badge!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

If the new series was 27 and if there were 5 episodes then they are all available on the BBC iPlayer.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b006mj59/top-gear?seriesId=m00062sr


----------



## DLGWRX02

I caught up tonight with last nights episode, as like many others my recorder chopped off the last 20 mins. Was a great show for me, i hope this was a teaser from the BBC to trial how well these guys reacted with each other. They get my vote and hope there’s many more to come.


----------



## Cookies

DLGWRX02 said:


> I caught up tonight with last nights episode, as like many others my recorder chopped off the last 20 mins. Was a great show for me, i hope this was a teaser from the BBC to trial how well these guys reacted with each other. They get my vote and hope there's many more to come.


Totally agree. I watched the last 20 minutes earlier too. The Lotus 79 piece was just incredible.

Bring on the next series. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

Genuinely excellent series and back to a bunch of blokes ar$ing around in cars and genuinely having a laugh. Something that Clarkson's Top Gear captured and the series that followed just didn't.

I didn't mind the Le Blanc episodes he's a good presenter but that's what he is, a presenter.

The new line up still has the nerd factor with Harris and then a couple of blokes having a laugh and keeping us entertained. 

Very impressed with the whole series and looking forward to September!


----------



## SBM

Best series in a long, long time and i cannot wait for the next one later this year. I am very surprised as I really did not think the cast would work but they so do.


----------



## Cookies

SBM said:


> Best series in a long, long time and i cannot wait for the next one later this year. I am very surprised as I really did not think the cast would work but they so do.


Totally agree, Ben. When they mentioned Paddy and Freddie, I genuinely despaired. However, it's been great. So I have to eat my own words.

Hope you're well btw.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

Overall I think finally they have their Mojo back the three jelled together the banter seemed really quite genuine. I have to admit I loved it again. I really appreciated Chris Harris doing the run down on cars we buy even if I didn't always agree with his choice I liked the thinking,,,,


----------



## Starbuck88

I haven't watched any, I have to be totally honest, Paddy, in everything I have seen him in, just rubs me up the wrong way.

Having said that, maybe it's the shows and the way he's asked to 'perform', so after all your glowing reviews, I'm going to give it a go and report back.


----------



## SBM

Cookies said:


> Totally agree, Ben. When they mentioned Paddy and Freddie, I genuinely despaired. However, it's been great. So I have to eat my own words.
> 
> Hope you're well btw.
> 
> N
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Indeed, me too! Yes I am very well and you and all the Cookies are having a great summer!



Starbuck88 said:


> I haven't watched any, I have to be totally honest, Paddy, in everything I have seen him in, just rubs me up the wrong way.
> 
> Having said that, maybe it's the shows and the way he's asked to 'perform', so after all your glowing reviews, I'm going to give it a go and report back.


I was exactly the same Starbuck, but the chemistry some does work with these three. Definitely worth a watch buddy :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88

Watched the first episode with them in Ethiopia last night.

Really enjoyed it 

Looking forward to watching the rest of the series now.


----------



## Deano9

Starbuck88 said:


> Watched the first episode with them in Ethiopia last night.
> 
> Really enjoyed it
> 
> Looking forward to watching the rest of the series now.


I think they've pleasently surprised a lot of people.
If freddy can polish up his presenting skills then they will be spot on!
Having said that though Freddy is probably the maddest guy on there and probably my favourite of the three!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM

Starbuck88 said:


> Watched the first episode with them in Ethiopia last night.
> 
> Really enjoyed it
> 
> Looking forward to watching the rest of the series now.


:thumb::thumb: Nice one Starbuck!



Deano9 said:


> I think they've pleasently surprised a lot of people.
> If freddy can polish up his presenting skills then they will be spot on!
> Having said that though Freddy is probably the maddest guy on there and probably my favourite of the three!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Definitely :thumb::thumb:


----------

